# Fruit fly production



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

I have a few questions, observations and opinions to share with hopes of getting better fruit fly production going forward.

First, Is it normal for repeated culturing of fruit flies to eventually decrease in production? I have been growing my own fruit flies from a couple of original cultures I purchased from Josh's Frogs about 6 months ago and in recent weeks I seem to be getting lesser and lesser yields from each culture, especially with the Melos. I don't see more mold growth or fouling of the media than usual, just fewer flies.

Secondly, has anyone else noticed a change in Josh's media mix? I recently finished a bag of Melo mix and a bag of Hydei mix and broke into a new 3lb. bag of Melo mix. The media seems smoother or less chunky. It's definitely a different consistency than the previous medias I've used from them. I suppose this could contribute to the poor production although I don't want to point my finger in that direction. I've had mostly excellent experiences with Josh's Frogs. I suppose there may be a normal variation in the mix.

I would think the warmer summer temps could contribute to the change in production, although I keep my flies in the cellar where it was in the 60's until recently. I would think the temps being in the 70's would have increased production, not decreased.

I recently started to adjust the amount of media I use per culture. I found that about 25% of the media appeared untouched in the bottom of the container when the culture was exhausted. Instead of using 1/2 cup of media mix and 3/4 cup of water I am using 1/3 cup of media and 1/2 cup of water. We'll see how this works shortly. I am still making cultures as recommended so I don't end up without enough flies.

Lastly, does anyone make cultures larger than 32oz.? I'm wondering if 32oz has been accepted as the "most productive" or "cost effective" size.

Thanks


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

First, Is it normal for repeated culturing of fruit flies to eventually decrease in production? I have been growing my own fruit flies from a couple of original cultures I purchased from Josh's Frogs about 6 months ago and in recent weeks I seem to be getting lesser and lesser yields from each culture, especially with the Melos. I don't see more mold growth or fouling of the media than usual, just fewer flies. FF genetics. Try using 2-3 different stages to seed so your flies are more tolerant of conditions. Ed has a thread somewhere if you do a quick search

Secondly, has anyone else noticed a change in Josh's media mix? I recently finished a bag of Melo mix and a bag of Hydei mix and broke into a new 3lb. bag of Melo mix. The media seems smoother or less chunky. It's definitely a different consistency than the previous medias I've used from them. I suppose this could contribute to the poor production although I don't want to point my finger in that direction. I've had mostly excellent experiences with Josh's Frogs. I suppose there may be a normal variation in the mix. I use repashy so I can’t comment.

I would think the warmer summer temps could contribute to the change in production, although I keep my flies in the cellar where it was in the 60's until recently. I would think the temps being in the 70's would have increased production, not decreased. Mid 70s works well. It might be cooler than you think or it could be the answer to the first question that’s messing you up.

I recently started to adjust the amount of media I use per culture. I found that about 25% of the media appeared untouched in the bottom of the container when the culture was exhausted. Instead of using 1/2 cup of media mix and 3/4 cup of water I am using 1/3 cup of media and 1/2 cup of water. We'll see how this works shortly. I am still making cultures as recommended so I don't end up without enough flies.

Lastly, does anyone make cultures larger than 32oz.? I'm wondering if 32oz has been accepted as the "most productive" or "cost effective" size. Most cost effective (32oz deli cups and mason jars) and it’s easy to handle. Just my observation. Plus it's a good size vs the lifespan of a culture


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

Appreciate the response... 

I have been trying to use flies from multiple containers to have some from multiple generations. I'm not sure if I have not gotten to the cultures that I did this or if I'm still using cultures made from 1 other culture. I should know shortly.

I'm going to try another media soon. I will have multiple brands to see what works best for me. Since June the basement has been in the 70's, earlier, when I didn't have an issue with production it was in the mid to upper 60's. I'm wondering if the warmer temps is spoiling the media faster therefore reducing production.

I figured the culture size has been experimented ad nauseam already. I appreciate the input, I am going to also stick with the 32oz containers.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

rjs5134 said:


> Appreciate the response...
> 
> I have been trying to use flies from multiple containers to have some from multiple generations. I'm not sure if I have not gotten to the cultures that I did this or if I'm still using cultures made from 1 other culture. I should know shortly.
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to put down anyone else's media, but repashy seems to be several notches above the rest. My production has been thru the roof since switching. My room temp is roughly 75f and room humidity is roughly 60. I spray all around with Ortho and keep diatomaceous earth in the bottom of tubs. I also dust with supps before seeding. I have some from a reptile show that I believe have mites which produce runt flies and production is half of my others (they're kept in a totally different area than my grade A cultures). So that may be something to check as well.

The biggest difference by far is the using 2nd and 3rd week cultures to seed. I was dumping flies when getting crowded then ed advised they would be fine if seeded from 2 stages. The flies always look full size and they handle being crowded like champs.


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

I totally appreciate the wisdom...

I have definitely been using flies from different stages, mostly because I had to in order to get enough to start new cultures. It's possible I only started this recently and haven't begun using those cultures yet.

Repashy is definitely one of the other mixes I will be trying. Room temp and humidity should not be a concern. 

I haven't looked closely for mites. This could be a good point. I planned to set up my shelf with DE tomorrow anyway. What Ortho product do you spray?


----------

